# Bri's CruzeRS



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Starting up the build for my girlfriends Cruze RS 2013. 

Haven't accomplished much but the list is kind of heavy and I know we have a ton to do still but it'll get there. 

So far, it has been tinted with limo all the way around, with 35% on the windshield, 
Taillights tinted black, and corner markers blacked as well, 
Bought a used roof rack for her snowboard (weird in az I know) but took it off for now it wasn't fitting correctly and haven't had time to mess with it. 

Also purchased 2 12" Rockford p3s subwoofers and amp still need box and wiring , even tho Rockford is all China now, I can get Rockford for cheap and it can be replaced if they blow no matter the circumstance. Will post pictures soon

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tinted the windshield? Crazy...

good starts so far, would love to see the mods...future plans?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

In for some pictures, sounds like an interesting build.


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

good luck with the tinted windshield. my brother got a ticket because of that. haha! update us about your build.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

We had a dude come in for a Missouri inspection on his truck with a tinted windshield, had to scrape the old sticker off and the tint came with it, so we had to rewrite his slip since we hadn't noticed it and fail him for it. He came out hooting and hollering about how we had to pay to fix it and pass him, so we called the highway office and they cut it all up and peeled it off, ticketed him and threatened to impound the car. He shut up quick. Probably won't see him at my shop again.


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

well hearing the highway police saying they'll impound your car, that would really shut someone up


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i tinted my front windshield but i did 85% with the suntech CXP so that way it would reflect heat and keep as much uv light off of me and the interior but no one will ever see the tint


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

**** pretty crazy I haven't even posted pictures yet lol. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Anyways , still haven't touched the woofers. They are still in the box , but have gotten the headliner wrapped in cheetah print and pillars and rear pillars wrapped in black suede , going to be looking into some black stain for the visors and such 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's illegal in all states to apply tint to the entire windshield ... but it's okay to put a strip of a certain "height" across the top of the windshield. My guess is that it's probably enforced by some cop that's having a bad day and hasn't met his/her ticket quota for the month ... kinda like side window tinting. They pretty much leave you alone unless they are having a bad day and get to abuse their power.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> i tinted my front windshield but i did 85% with the suntech CXP so that way it would reflect heat and keep as much uv light off of me and the interior but no one will ever see the tint


Do you notice much of a difference in having that tint on your windshield compared to an interior sun shade? It would be interesting to see just how much of a difference that would make. I wouldn't want to make my windshield much darker anyway ... too hard to see wildlife at night as it is. But it's those "dead" ones that hop up at the last second you gotta watch out for! Oh sure, they don't look like much, but they sure are good at tearing up the front clip on an Eco


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

spaycace said:


> Do you notice much of a difference in having that tint on your windshield compared to an interior sun shade? It would be interesting to see just how much of a difference that would make. I wouldn't want to make my windshield much darker anyway ... too hard to see wildlife at night as it is. But it's those "dead" ones that hop up at the last second you gotta watch out for! Oh sure, they don't look like much, but they sure are good at tearing up the front clip on an Eco


well i use both haha. when driving the cabin feels noticeably cooler and less ac is needed when i leave work after 8 hours on the black tarmac. the super light tint helps a lot with heat on your knuckles at 12 in Florida and also helps keep your dash board from taking excessive uva and uvb. i think for the little extra 50-60 they may charge its really worth it. now if your paying an extra 200$ yah not needed but for a little haggling if the front can be done cheaply i would so do it. also have them put in the top 35% strip and the rest clear. i wish i had done so but i like the whole clean look vs the top bar and i have transition lenses

if you do 90 or 85% its soo light it looks like a factory glass


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I too have noticed, even the 35% side and rear tint I have makes an incredible difference in the levels of heat inside the car. I have the ceramic 3M tint and I love it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> I too have noticed, even the 35% side and rear tint I have makes an incredible difference in the levels of heat inside the car. I have the ceramic 3M tint and I love it.


3M is great stuff, i wanted the top of the line 3M Crystalline but its way to expensive. so i went with sunteck cxp carbon. My car sits on the dealer lot for 8 hours a day and with the sunshade from amazon thats custom fitted in front, super light 80% tint up front and 35% all around sides and rear, windows cracked just a tiny bit the car is warm when you get in and the leather cool


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Suede cheetah print headliner with black suede pillars and finally pictures of the painted windows , blacked tails corner lights and bowties , been slacking on this post but finally getting around to it. Thinking its going to end up on BC coilovers but I'm struggling to find some cruze cars on 19x9.5 wheels everybody seems to run 18s also struggling to decide on what offset I need. Decided on some Watercooled Industries for the wheels 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow. That headliner is very unique!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

that headliner!! Very neat! Car looks great! makes me wish i wouldn't have let the dealer put the front license plate bracket on!


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Well I wasn't aware there was a much cooler foreign front bumper until about yesterday I'd rather have that one 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ricklzonai said:


> Well I wasn't aware there was a much cooler foreign front bumper until about yesterday I'd rather have that one
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 Thingabout those is their crash ratings are different so they may or may not fit w/o their support beam swap or modifying/compromise the US one.


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Nothing's impossible lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

small little update. 

Coilovers are ordered , going with ksport since they are local and got a smoking deal , 
Wheels are decided, still need to figure out width/offset for best fitment but so far I'm thinking 19x9.5 with offset somewhere around +30
Replaced all interior and plate lights with white LEDs , 

Sound system wiring all figured out for two 12" p2s and Rockford amp already in posession , using the AA-gm44 PAC adapter or whatever to keep stock deck , hopefully its compatible. Any input would be helpful. 

Future plans: 
Gloss black vinyl roof ,
Convert roof antenna to shark fin style , 
Custom breast cancer plate once tags are up to match the white , 
CM the chrome and some of the black on the exterior ,
Full exhaust replacement still undecided on most but pretty sure I'm wanting a 4" exit and 2.5" diameter , 
K&n cold air , 
Roof rack, 
Custom tune , 

car should be quite the dope little female car I already know I'm going to want to drive it over my truck 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

installed ksports , still have some tweaking to do to the front but the rear is maxed out and I'm not too happy with the drop


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Removed the adjustable part of the rear coilover and got a little more drop but would still like about another inch , can't wait until she buys some 19s for this thing


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

also got the footwell light mod done , still want to add some for the rear floor


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## tattooed_cajun (Jan 15, 2016)

what drop kit did you buy. i been looking for a drop kit for my lil cruz. what style rims are you going with. i been looking for some nice wheels but i cant find to many to choose from. were would be a good place to look


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

I bought ksport coilovers but the rear is not low enough for me , front sits nice tho , planning on running watercooledindustries 19" wheels but will be running adapters to 5x112 or 5x114 or something that will be easier to sell later


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Got the 2 p2 12s wired up all nice under the hood and pac44 adapter tucked away in the center console , 

Wiring and terminal adapters , amp adapters fuse block are all from knuconcepts and power and ground wire is all 1/0 , 
Power wire runs under the car 
Amp tucked away in place of the spare tire, still need to get it set up all nice still kind if a mess in there ,









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ricklzonai said:


> Suede cheetah print headliner with black suede pillars and finally pictures of the painted windows ,
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


How did you do the headliner and the pillars? What did you use for adhesive? Did you go over the factory covering for the head liner, or did you somehow re-upholster it?

If you have a photo emblem of the interior shots posted somewhere I'd be interested! There's many audio/suspension threads, but it's the detail like the interior that really sets the car apart. 

Very nice job. Run for Cruze of the Month, and put a lot of photo's in your submission. You've done a lot of work both INSIDE, and out. Are you doing some type of touchscreen radio in the dash, or just sound upgrades?

Very Nice!


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> How did you do the headliner and the pillars? What did you use for adhesive? Did you go over the factory covering for the head liner, or did you somehow re-upholster it?
> 
> If you have a photo emblem of the interior shots posted somewhere I'd be interested! There's many audio/suspension threads, but it's the detail like the interior that really sets the car apart.
> 
> ...


Automotive adhesive to the OEM headliner , didn't reupholster because the car is fairly new , would be awhile before it fails , 
Not going to do a deck because OEM has Bluetooth and good enough compatibility with everything , 
Just the external amp and subs for now but would like to add another external amp and a pair of 6x9s in the OEM holes. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

This is my only thread with pictures but any ones you want I can snap for ya ! I plan on going for cruze of the month but I'm waiting. A few more upgrades are on the way , going to have UR racing bars , some vinyl work and have custom rear coilovers being ordered for more low 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Ordered wheels today. Watercooled industries MT10s in a chrome finish. 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 for the rear both at +20 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Plate came in , wheels in a couple weeks 
Need to figure out how to completely remove antenna from the roof to wrap it 
Couple weeks for the wheels to come in


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Ricklzonai said:


> Plate came in , wheels in a couple weeks
> Need to figure out how to completely remove antenna from the roof to wrap it
> Couple weeks for the wheels to come in


Gonna have to remove from inside of car, pop headliner off to gain access to remove the antenna mast


----------

